# DVD/CD Rom missing from device manager



## autigerfan (Dec 17, 2011)

I have a HP Pavillion dv9000 Entertainment Notebook. AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Technology TL-60 2.00 GHz. Ram 3.00 GB and 64-Bit Operating System. I had Windows Vista and did a clean install of Windows 7. While using Vista, I burned important files onto DVDs. After installing Windows 7, my DVD/CD Rom drive is not working. 

I tried to update the drivers but I couldn't find them. I went into Device Manager to update them, but it's missing. I put in both a CD and DVD to see if it would pop-up and nothing. I went to Microsoft and tried their Fix-It and it couldn't find any device. URL here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/982116. I then went and followed the advice at this site: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-missing/b768bfbe-652a-43b8-ade3-29969d26b000 and no such luck. 

The only thing that could possibly be a problem is something called a Coprocessor which is giving me an exclamation point in the device manager. I think it's related to a missing driver for the memory card. I'm prompted to go to the HP Company website to udpate it but I get an error message any time that I do so. 

Please help.


----------



## jagjitnatt (Dec 17, 2011)

Try booting off a Windows 7 DVD. If it does, then its a driver problem.
If its detected, then your CD ROM is kaput.

Here's your solution to coprocessor message.
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...ortFAQ&prodSeriesId=3369391&prodTypeId=321957


----------



## autigerfan (Dec 17, 2011)

I booted Windows 7 off a DVD. It worked just fine. It's definitely a driver issue. The problem is that nothing will detect the CD ROM drive so it can be updated. It's as if it doesn't exist in my system.


----------



## jagjitnatt (Dec 17, 2011)

autigerfan said:


> I booted Windows 7 off a DVD. It worked just fine. It's definitely a driver issue. The problem is that nothing will detect the CD ROM drive so it can be updated. It's as if it doesn't exist in my system.



Install driver for your chipset.


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Dec 17, 2011)

Just wondering is it detected in the BIOS.

If you have tryed everything you know and you know everything is installed eg: chipset 

Then take a look here, http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;314060

 my vista install done it a while back and this fixed it.
Its not the same fix for 7, its done thought the Hardware and Devices troubleshooter.(oh joy  )


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 17, 2011)

I remember running into this issue when building a PC for my ex girlfriends parents. It was a registry issue. Maybe Google that?


----------



## autigerfan (Dec 17, 2011)

I updated the chipset and no luck.
The BIOS is recognizing the CD Rom drive and I've even restored it to default in just in case and no luck.
I did the website already for Fix-It and no luck.
I went through the registry and dealt with the UpperFilters and LowerFilters following this site: http://windows7themes.net/dvd-drive-not-recognized-in-windows-7.html.  And no luck. 

I'm thinking of checking the cables but this seems like it isn't a hardware issue. Any thoughts?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 17, 2011)

autigerfan said:


> I updated the chipset and no luck.
> The BIOS is recognizing the CD Rom drive and I've even restored it to default in just in case and no luck.
> I did the website already for Fix-It and no luck.
> I went through the registry and dealt with the UpperFilters and LowerFilters following this site: http://windows7themes.net/dvd-drive-not-recognized-in-windows-7.html.  And no luck.
> ...



Have you done a reinstall to see if the problem persists?


----------



## autigerfan (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes, I did a reinstall. And nothing. 

I'm thinking maybe this is Santa telling me to get a new laptop for Christmas.


----------

